

Firefox 4.0 (stable) available for download on Mozilla's FTP - SaltwaterC
http://www.webupd8.org/2011/03/firefox-4-stable-available-for-download.html

======
cfinke
Every single time a new Firefox version is about to come out, someone jumps
the gun and writes a blog post like this, linking directly to a single Mozilla
FTP server. Usually, they're actually linking to a release candidate anyway,
but as a matter of practice, you should use the links that Mozilla provides on
the Firefox download page in order to take advantage of their system of
mirrors (e.g.,
[http://www.mozilla.com/products/download.html?product=firefo...](http://www.mozilla.com/products/download.html?product=firefox-3.6.15&os=osx&lang=en-
US)).

~~~
SaltwaterC
These actually work:

OSX:
[http://www.mozilla.com/products/download.html?product=firefo...](http://www.mozilla.com/products/download.html?product=firefox-4.0&os=osx&lang=en-
US)

Win:
[http://www.mozilla.com/products/download.html?product=firefo...](http://www.mozilla.com/products/download.html?product=firefox-4.0&os=win&lang=en-
US)

Linux:
[http://www.mozilla.com/products/download.html?product=firefo...](http://www.mozilla.com/products/download.html?product=firefox-4.0&os=linux&lang=en-
US)

However, they're the same as RC2 (sha1sum confirms). Not uncommon though for
Mozilla to release a RC as stable version without any modifications besides
the version bump.

~~~
whacker
If the version was bumped, the sha1sum ought to be different no?

~~~
cfinke
Once it hits RC stage, version bumps are in the filename only.

------
mbrubeck
Hi, I work for Mozilla. Firefox 4 will be released tomorrow, March 22
(Tuesday).

But you don't need to wait to download it - if you are running Firefox 4.0rc2,
then you are running the exact bits that we plan to ship as 4.0 final.
Download the RC from <http://firefox.com/rc>

~~~
omellet
It seems like a waste of bandwidth for it to have downloaded a 12MB (roughly)
update just to change the version info. Are there any plans to implement a
Chrome-like binary diffing update system, now that Mozilla is moving to more
frequent releases?

~~~
mbrubeck
If you are running RC2, you won't need to download _any_ update, because there
is no version info to change. All the version numbers in the release
candidates just say "4.0".

Mozilla already uses binary diffs for updates, and we already release security
and stability updates about once a month.

~~~
blinkingled
Thanks for pointing that out - I was wondering about why I was seeing 4.0
since yesterday when it updated itself.

------
sigzero
You should really wait until this hits their front page. The FF front page
still has 3.6.15 as the latest.

~~~
invisible
I don't understand why we should wait. Why?

~~~
DEinspanjer
I think he was directing that statement more at the article poster saying that
it is generally better to wait for a company to get everything in order and
ready for an official release than to try to scoop it and post links to
unrelated blogs that have further links to unofficial mirrors.

If you want to get a copy of Firefox 4 before tomorrow morning, I applaud and
welcome you. You can download the RC2 which others have mentioned is identical
to the final release, or you can use one of the links above to the mozilla
website.

------
cmer
Time savers:

Mac (en-US): ftp://mozilla.fastbull.org//mozilla/firefox/releases/4.0/mac/en-
US/Firefox%204.0.dmg

Win32 (en-US):
ftp://mozilla.fastbull.org//mozilla/firefox/releases/4.0/win32/en-
US/Firefox%20Setup%204.0.exe

Linux x86_64 (en-US):
ftp://mozilla.fastbull.org//mozilla/firefox/releases/4.0/linux-x86_64/en-
US/firefox-4.0.tar.bz2

Linux i686 (en-US):
ftp://mozilla.fastbull.org//mozilla/firefox/releases/4.0/linux-i686/en-
US/firefox-4.0.tar.bz2

